# Mtb-rennen Im Westerwald Am 24.7.2005



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Biker, 

ich richte zusammen mit meiner Verbandsgemeinde ein MTB-Rennen nur mit Hobbyfahrerwertung aus. Lizenzfahrer können aber mitfahren, werden aber nicht geehrt, da dies zur Zeit nicht finanzierbar ist.STARTGELD WIRD VON DIESEN ABER AUCH VERLANGT) 

Das Rennen findet am 24.7 in Pracht-Wickhausen bei Altenkirchen statt. 


Die Ausschreibung kann ab nächster Woche unter www.hamm-sieg.de downgeloadet werden. Bitte macht schon mal Werbung dafür. Ich hoffe, dass wir einen positiven Einstieg schaffen und das Rennen im Laufe der Jahre wachsen wird. 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen 

Michael Bonnekessel (Ghost-FRM-Racingteam) 

P.S. Es gibt keine 1000gr. schweren Drahtreifen als Sachpreise, dafür garantiere ich!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2005)

gibt es auch eine sprint wertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen, ich werde am samstag  auf der strecke einige runden fahren,ich bringe noch 2 weitere fahrer mit,also wer lust hat soll vorbeikommen,wir fahren ca 11 uhr in schladern los,sind dann 11,45 uhr am sportplatz


----------



## BergFlo (17. Juli 2005)

Servus beinand,

bin zu dem Datum zufällig in der Nähe. Überleg grad, ob i evtl mitfahren soll.
Wie ist denn die Strecke so beschaffen? Wurzelig, Waldboden, Schotter, Asphalt?

Danke

Flo


----------



## Beach90 (18. Juli 2005)

hallo , ich werde auch mitfahren 
die strecke ist ein rund kurs mit 2 downhills und sonst eigentlich überwiegend schotter/waldboden


----------



## rapitty (21. Juli 2005)

hi,

hab grad versucht mich per email anzumelden...
hat nicht geklappt (angegebene adresse unbekannt!!(P.Fuhrmann.....)).
gibts noch ne andere email-adresse, wo ich mich anmelden kann...?



mfg
r.p.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Juli 2005)

ruf da besser an ,hab ich auch gemacht oder komm einfach am sonntag , musst dich ja nicht unbedingt voranmelden , wäre halt nur besser damit die besser planen können ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juli 2005)

hallo ralf versuch es per fax oder telefon,kommt dein bruder auch?
wie läuft es denn sonst so.war eben noch auf der strecke,der bonne und ich sind eine runde mit tempo gefahren in einer rechts kurve hat es ihn umgerissen er hat eine offene wunde am arm mußte genäht werden.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Juli 2005)

ah ... ich verstehe ... dann haben wir uns am autofreien siegtal kennen gelernt


----------



## rapitty (22. Juli 2005)

hi,

mein bruder wird wahrscheinlich nicht mitkommen...
mal schauen, wie das wetter so mitspielt.
(ist übrigens mein erstes und wahrscheinlich einziges cc-rennen für dieses jahr).



mfg
r.p.


----------



## redrace (24. Juli 2005)

HUHU

Das war eine schöne kleine Veranstaltung! Mir hat es Spaß gemacht! Ich bin mal auf nächstes Jahr gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Fazit:

Tolle Veranstaltung mit guter Strecke, guter Organisation, super Moderation durch Michael Bonnekessel, beispielhafter Ehrung der Sportler, zeitnaher Ergebnisveröffentlichung und Siegerehrung, gute Preise, usw....

Da kann sich manch ein großer Veranstalter eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Zumal das eine Erst-Veranstaltung war.

Viele Grüße.

Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## rapitty (25. Juli 2005)

...kann mich da meinen vorrednern/schreibern nur anschließen!!
war fürs erste mal ne echt klasse veranstaltung ( bis auf 2 sturzbesoffene streckenposten !!) !! :kotz: 

gibts die ergebnisliste auch online einzusehen..?
wenn ja, auf welcher site...?



mfg
r.p.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juli 2005)

ergebnisse gibts auf www.hamm-sieg.de


----------



## BergFlo (26. Juli 2005)

Servus Beinand,

Veranstaltung war gut - hat Spaß gmacht   

vielleicht sieht ma sich ja mal wieder

Flo


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2006)

Hier geht die Geschichte weiter ....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202557&highlight=Bonnekessel



Bonne


----------

